# Do I need a log grate/Temco Hunter Cone Fireplace?



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2012)

It didn't have one, but I'm not sure if it is supposed to or not.  The bottom of it appears to be a type of concrete, there is a crack in it.  We aren't running it this year, but will be by next fall.  Dh's family had a similar one and they did have a grate-but I don't think theirs had concrete in the bottom.  I can't find anything about this fireplace online, except Temco seems to have been bought out by Majestic, if it is even the same Temco.  How do you figure out if you should be using one?!  I know you aren't supposed to use them in the new stoves, but I'm thinking we should use one, even if just to keep the logs in place.

Thoughts?


----------



## webbie (Jan 27, 2012)

The short answer is yes - you'd be much better off using a grate in a fireplace such as that.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2012)

You might also want to pick up a light-saber to start that beast. lol


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> The short answer is yes - you'd be much better off using a grate in a fireplace such as that.



Thanks Craig, that's what I figured.  But it's always worth asking around :D  Wondering what the "long answer would be"

Light sabre...Snicker...I should post pics of the rest of the house.  It's very vintage/retro.  I have an enamel top dining room table (wood legs, not even chrome, so earlier vintage), a 1920's era curio (peeling and chipping, but still sturdy), lots of vintage 1940's grape and apple crates, lots of pine paneling, including pine cabinets with the "hammered" black hinges, a porcelain "farmhouse" sink WITH the original metal cabinet base (the wood cabinets are built around it), we are replacing our damaged tile backsplash with faux brick (why fight it, embrace the retro vibe, it's cheaper than a full reno)...so yeah, the cone fits right in.  I'm looking for a 1940-1950's era range right now to replace the 1980's era one we have with a non-working oven.

Here, fits right in (we're not all moved in yet)


----------

